
FlatGA – A Simplified Interface for Google Analytics - kamban
https://flatga.io
======
King-Aaron
This site doesn't instill a great deal of trust in me handing over google
credentials. Some more information about who you are, where you're located etc
would probably be beneficial.

~~~
ryannevius
I'm not affiliated with either product, but FlatGA uses OAuth so you're not
"handing over Google credentials." The app requires explicit permissions to:
(1) view your configuration information, (2) view your reports, (3) view your
Google email address. You could revoke access at any time.

------
kamban
Happy to answer any questions you have.

~~~
fevangelou
Idea: You could make this an embeddable widget (for a 12-24 USD yearly fee),
ideal for CMSs like Joomla, WordPress etc. Basically an iframe with some
settings page in the CMS (dead simple on both WordPress and Joomla) to store
the login.

~~~
Gys
If I click on the small download (?) symbol, I get a js error. Its in the 'Top
pages & Referrals (Top 15)' panel.

------
haecceity
Do GA users find it worrying that Firefox and edge beta are blocking GA by
default now?

~~~
tyingq
Firefox is only blocking the 3rd party cookie GA tries to set. That doesn't
break the GA functionality. It still records the visit and all the data.
[https://www.upbuild.io/blog/firefox-google-analytics-
data/](https://www.upbuild.io/blog/firefox-google-analytics-data/)

